# Police Bumper Stickers and Window Decals (Poll)



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Does showing support help if you're stopped by a cop? Do you have a bumper sticker or a window decal supporting the Police? How about carrying a Police courtesy card to show to a Police officer? Is it from the

Police Benevolent Fund/Association
Blue Lives Matter
National Police Defense Fund (NPDF) or other National organization

Another local organization (please specify in reply)
*Do you believe that it gets you better treatment if stopped by a cop? 
Would it put you in greater danger from those who don't like cops? *
Does it make a difference if it's:

Received from the actual organization for a donation
Bought on Ebay or elsewhere
From your home printer (not worried it may look fake)













































*Please answer the Poll.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maven said:


> Does showing support help if you're stopped by a cop? Do you have a bumper sticker or a window decal supporting the Police? How about carrying a Police courtesy card to show to a Police officer? Is it from the
> 
> Police Benevolent Fund/Association
> Blue Lives Matter
> ...


It has to be an F.O.P. sticker from the District that you are driving in.
Along with a state police sticker in corner of rear window with matching donor front plate.
If it is not local Fraternal Order of Police sticker, it means nothing.

If your car happens to be police auction chevy caprice, dodge charger, or Ford Taurus . . . just as soon fill antenna holes with . . . antennas. . . right ?

Leaving out Ford police SUV untill they FIX the carbon monoxide poisoning issue . . .

This may make some of your Pax extremely paranoid.

D.C. has great auctions on nice dark color SUV's . . . although i dont trust low mileage vehicles for sale from nuclear test sites or bio chemical compounds . . .

And if you buy bullet proof the m.p.g. suck and the windows wont roll down.

X secret service rides are missing headlights and tail lights as police lights are integrated also their wiring harnesses are always screwed up and they often have frame damage.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Cop's are actually MORE likely to pull you over for these stickers. I've seen first hand seen Police say they do not like these stickers. Well maybe not MORE likely but it doesn't matter. It makes you needless target... and cops really don't care if you have it. If you are a veteran and have a veteran plate yes that would help you, but other than that all these stickers are useless, don't use them!

Also have fun getting you're car keyed/window smashed.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I have an ex-Forestry Expedition....no monoxide issues that I know of, holes duct taped, MPG matches EPA numbers.

Headlights are cheap, ebay has the same plant same packaging same design versions of Anzo Spyder etc. Without US distributor branding for ~$110 / pair.



tohunt4me said:


> It has to be an F.O.P. sticker from the District that you are driving in.
> Along with a state police sticker in corner of rear window with matching donor front plate.
> If it is not local Fraternal Order of Police sticker, it means nothing.
> 
> ...


PS stickers are ridiculous. Have some self respect.

PPS a good pig is a roast pig!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Adieu said:


> I have an ex-Forestry Expedition....no monoxide issues that I know of, holes duct taped, MPG matches EPA numbers.
> 
> Headlights are cheap, ebay has the same plant same packaging same design versions of Anzo Spyder etc. Without US distributor branding for ~$110 / pair.
> 
> ...


I had a look at a Forestry auction last month. They had Escapes and Fusions etc. But they all went for insane money. $6,500 for a 2007 Malibu Hybrid with 70,000 miles; $8,000 for an '08 Escape Hybrid etc. This for vehicles that couldn't be driven before the sale. Totally nuts.

Did your vehicle come from a GSA auction?


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I read most of these stickers as less "I support the police" and more "I'm trying to get out of a ticket." I think many cops read same.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

I have veteran plates with a service medal on a black Taurus. Cops don't even look at my car and I'm always going 10 over every where I go


----------

